# Video education - finance



## ak98 (6 September 2007)

Books on finance can be a little dry.
Advancement of your education can now be achieved via use of downloadable lectures, seminars etc.
I thought I'd start a thread for links to these resources.

To kick things off something to peak your interest.

Keynsian and Austrian theories as expulged by stefbot on youtube.
Created whilst driving his car - impressive in their depth and simplicity.

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q519rt2sBLI&mode

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPkSpWm5fnI

Google videos - Lectures by American University in Bulgaria, Prof Krassimir Petrov 
Part 1
http://video.google.com/url?docid=-...810530&usg=AL29H20rCm97Z50TJeos0QuqbWPgJivArA

I hope others can continue to post links.


----------



## apra143 (6 September 2007)

Wow, this is great. Will keep my eye on this thread and post some suggestions of my own.

Most lecture notes would be pdf, doc or ppt files, so here's a simple Google search to try:

Finance lecture filetypedf OR filetypept OR filetype:doc

The problem is siting through the useful and not so useful ones. Limiting the search to Australia only might also be better.


----------



## Flying Fish (6 September 2007)

Great stuff thx


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2007)

ak98 said:


> Books on finance can be a little dry.
> Advancement of your education can now be achieved via use of downloadable lectures, seminars etc.
> I thought I'd start a thread for links to these resources.
> 
> ...



Thanks interesting approach 



ak98 said:


> Google videos - Lectures by American University in Bulgaria, Prof Krassimir Petrov
> Part 1
> http://video.google.com/url?docid=-...810530&usg=AL29H20rCm97Z50TJeos0QuqbWPgJivArA
> 
> I hope others can continue to post links.



This one already posted, https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8134 but thanks anyway.


----------



## ak98 (6 September 2007)

CDO's Explained . Includes tranches and risk splitting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjoJ9UF2hqg


Mortgage backed Securities Part I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oosYQHq2hwE

Mortgage backed Securities Part II
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYBlfxGIk28&mode=related&search=

Keep em coming


----------



## Value Collector (29 November 2017)

Don't know where to put this but this video was pretty good.


----------

